# Just need to loose my belly fat!



## missk1989

I am rubbish at diets so have decided to just cut down on carbs and alcohol and have invested in a "ten minute workout" DVD to help build motivation. 
I only want to loose about 10 lbs which makes it even harder. I cut down to 1200 calories a day a couple of weeks before my wedding and lost 5lb in 5 days but i was really weak and put it all straight back on after the wedding plus half a stone more so i am not calorie counting. 

Anyone have any advice or just want to join me please follow. I am hoping keeping a journal will encourage me to stick to it.

I made a meal plan to help

Monday (today)- B- bacon, eggs & grilled tomato
S- mixed berries and fat free yogurt, wotsits
L- red pepper and tomato soup
D- veg stir fry
s- smoothie, 2 chocolate biscuits

Tuesday- B - fruit and yogurt
L - fruity (wholegrain) rice salad
D- Brisket stew, broccoli, green beans

Wednesday - B- weetabi, fruit & yogurt
L- Red pepper and tomato soup
D - Hairy Dieters chicken jalfrezi

Thursday- B- running out of ideas
L - Fruity rice salad
D - Chilli and home made tortilla chips

Friday - B - Weetabix
L - Chilli
D - smoked salmon

Saturday- 

sunday -


----------



## pandacub

Hi :waves: your meal plans looks good! I have a davina dvd and a jilkian micheals but have been putting them off :s need to take the plunge, bit of an exercise-phobe here!


----------



## missk1989

I have not done a very good job of following my meal plan today although havent been too bad. 

B- fruit and cereal bar on the go

L - low fat lamb and veg soup

D - Stew

Snacks- snack a jacks, fruit and a yorkie :blush:


I haven't done any exercise today as I have only just got home from work. Actually looking forward to doing it tomorrow though!


----------



## pandacub

Thats not too bad! I ate a 4 finger kit kat yesterday.. oops. 

What exercise will you be doing?


----------



## missk1989

I have been doing ten minute exercises DVD. I did 2 x 10 min workouts today. They are quite hard and your abs hurt for 3 days afterwards so even as short workout they are good.

I have tried to eat fruits that slimming world say "burn fast" like berries and kiwi. 

Am in need of something other than water to drink as I dont like it!


----------



## missk1989

Total fail today. I stepped on the scales, (bad idea) and havent lost anything so feeling demotivated I gave in when hubby went out and bought chocolate. Managing to stick to wholegrain carbs though and only a very small glass of wine last night. Really need to kick the coke habit though:dohh:


----------



## Honeybumbum

Stalking!


----------



## pandacub

I can't say no to chocolate! I have switched to dark chocolate but just need to stay away from my christmas food stash! 

I reall had to train myself to like water, I Never drank water growing up, and when I was about 15/16 I went to a friends house and saw how healthily she ate. I made myself drink water and eat brown bread (hated both) and now I love them! I never eat white bread now (except the odd naughty baguette) or drink fizzy drinks :flower:


----------



## Tanikins

My biggest help when dieting is my fitness pal. 

It works out you bmr (what you need to eat yo maintain if you did nothing all day). It then gives you a calorie defecit (norms 200 less than bmr). You log your food each day and it tells you how many calories in each food.

You can also log exercise cals lost, the more you work out the more you can eat. My cals on MFP. Is 1650 and with exercise today i can eat 2200 and still lose 2lbs a week. I never eat that many so usually lose around 3lbs a week.

1200 is a very small amount of cals. It will make you lose weight but just pile it on again, which i see your aware of. A diet that makes you hungry youll fail, its simple as that really


----------



## Tanikins

Also look as cals. You can have a really sizeable dinner on about 800 cals


----------



## missk1989

So far I have lost....Nothing! Im not doing very well. Not helped by DH constantly buying in biscuits!

I have a snack problem. I have swapped crisps for snack a jacks but cannot keep away from chocolate. What does everyone else snack on other than fruit? I tend to eat a lot of fruit but don't find it filling. I'm getting better with the fizzy drinks and haven't been drinking but could be much better. I haven't had time for exercise this week as lo has been refusing to sleep until half 9 and then i just go to be myself i am so tired. 

I watched a program last night and the couples in it were really confident and sexy. I really want to feel that again. Maybe I will talk lo into a very long walk in his pram!


----------



## missk1989

Finally a break through! I was beginning to loose heart already but I think I have finally cracked it!

I finally found my exercise. Step aerobics. I can use my stairs and do it whilst lo sleeps or eats his lunch. It makes me feel like im working but not dying! Burning 89 cals every ten minutes too and much more enjoyable than everything else I have tried.

I have also been using my fitness pal. I normally find it frustrating using it on my phone so have marked it on my laptop. Today I can have -

B - a green juice

L - spiced apple and butternut squash soup

D- subway Chicken and bacon salad with light mayo

Snacks - malteasers, 2 satsuma, cheesy dorito,

drinks - diet coke, twinnings herbal tea.


I am so pleased! I have spent time comparing calories, fat and carbs to get the best option and not feel i'm missing out and best of all i'm still under guidelines for all. In fact the Doritos were added as I am working until 9 and have limited options here for food. I added these as myfitnesspal kept telling me my low calorie intake was dangerously low! :) sooooooo pleased!


----------



## missk1989

Im still managing to stick to my calories but sugar and carbs I am borderline with. I need to be making better choices. I love fruit but it takes me way over on my sugar allowance. OH is a big fan of eating out which is making meal choices harder!


----------



## missk1989

Despite having lost 1lb this week I am having a bad day which is reflected in my diet. Im feeling sorry for myself and making bad choices but I dont care.


----------



## nikkchikk

I'll tell you about my journey...

I have never been terribly overweuight, but I was VERY skinny fat. After I had my daughter, I tried Insanity and other types of cardio. I didn't stick to it because it was BORING. I then tried controlling my diet better and fell into a low carb. It worked a bit....but I was miserable and the results were temporary. 

I finally came upon my saving grace a year and a half ago....IIFYM and WEIGHTLIFTING. It's NOT boring, you don't have to crash diet and you become STRONG. It won't make you mannish either (unless you take hormone/steroids). I still have an hourglass figure, but it is more firm. 

I followed IIFYM (If it fits your macros) for a while until I learned how to eyeball my food. Currently I just make sure I eat enough protein and I am able to maintain my figure. 

When it comes down to it, you can diet and get as skinny as you want, but it won't look as good as having muscles underneath and being able to lift a lot of weight! 

I wish I would have found it sooner in life instead of wasting my time with diets.


----------



## missk1989

Thank you I will definitely look at that.


----------



## obeez

I have just finished a 9 day cleanse with the company I work under. I lost 5lbs with more still to come off in the next few days. I wasn't too bothered about weight but the 5.5 inches was a godsend as I can get back into my pre-baby clothes again. Yay! I also feel really healthy, energised and have beat the bloat. Super chuffed. It's not the easiest thing to do but it's only 9 days and a damn site easier than childbirth (that's what I kept telling myself!).


----------



## missk1989

I have seen that but I really cant afford it. :(


----------

